# Master Wong JKD training quetions montage



## Wingsingh (May 23, 2013)




----------



## TKDTony2179 (May 26, 2013)

I saw the video and is there a question that go with it? Is he legit? Looks like it. I don't think it is real JKD. No.  I don't think it fits in the Jun fan JKD or JKD concepts either. Maybe a better version of WC since he got a background in WC.


----------



## simplicity (May 29, 2013)

It seem to me that everyone and their grandma, wants to claim to be JKD without a real background in the art... I have been involved in JKD for many years, I can tell you first hand... This is his own form of WC and not even close to Jeet Kune Do I learned from BLS... He has no linkage backing him to BL...


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 29, 2013)

I was only training Jun Fan for a short time and only had limited exposure to JKD so take this for what it is worth&#8230;.my first thought is I don&#8217;t see the JKD/Jun Fan stance as for the rest, I have no idea, I can only say it is not the JKD or JF of the man who was briefly my teacher and his training and certification came from Jerry Poteet


----------



## grumpywolfman (May 29, 2013)

TKDTony2179 said:


> I saw the video and is there a question that go with it? Is he legit? Looks like it. I don't think it is real JKD. No.  I don't think it fits in the Jun fan JKD or JKD concepts either. Maybe a better version of WC since he got a background in WC.



Jun Fan Jeet Kune Do is trademarked. In my opinion, if he doesn't have legal permission to use Bruce Lee's name to market his personal MMA as JKD, then somebody should file a lawsuit against him; as Master Wong would say, _"straight away..... does that answer your question?"_


----------



## StormShadow (May 30, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> I was only training Jun Fan for a short time and only had limited exposure to JKD so take this for what it is worth.my first thought is I dont see the JKD/Jun Fan stance as for the rest, I have no idea, I can only say it is not the JKD or JF of the man who was briefly my teacher and his training and certification came from Jerry Poteet



Who's training and cert came from jerry poteet?


----------

